# On a lighter note, an early retirement gift.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have obviously been bummed after hearing the news that my friend Midtnfamily guy had passed away in his sleep Saturday morning. It always stinks getting the dress uniform ready to go. The only time I wear one is at funerals.

I received a knock at the door Sunday Night and got a surprise visit from my parents and my uncles who flew all the way in from Medford Oregon and Willow, Alaska. It's always nice to see family, especially when yo are having a rough go of it. After dinner, My uncle handed me a short, black little case and said they all decided on an early retirement gift and thanked me for what I do. I thought it looked like it could be a reciprocating saw, a tiny little compound bow or maybe even a travel guitar.

I opened it to find a brand new AR-15 completely dressed by my gunsmith Uncle. Keymod fore end, hogue grip, spike's upper, collapsible stock and his proprietary, awesome trigger job. He even threw in a 3X9 scope with a QD mount and a host of other goodies. I was floored. I think it was extremely thoughtful of my family and I am dying to go shoot it! 

I don't retire til' May, but what the heck, I'll take it. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thoughtful gift. A rifle is better then some gold platted watch that stops working in a month. Congrats.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your uncle was just watching out for you, smart man. He knows you might need it before May.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice gift , let us know when you go to the range with it .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations and thanks for your years of service. May you enjoy retirement and that rifle for a long time


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Every cloud has a silver lining, well...brass and lead. Nice family you've got there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No pics?

Didn't happen.

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I am retiring in May also....just so you guys know. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice gift indeed!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^ They all said what I feel ^^^

I'm really happy for you. And thanks for your service. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great snag. Happpy retirement. Everybody should get out of that bizness as soon as possible.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well deserved I'm sure. Thank you for your service and stay safe out there until the day comes where you can enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> No pics?
> 
> Didn't happen.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


This.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

OK, here is the best I can do. I got tapatalk and I'm trying to figure out how to make pictures bigger. This will have to do. The new Pony in the stable.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Awesome rifle, and an uncle from Jefferson to boot.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Congrats and thank you for your service...it is always great to hear when a good guy has a great experience...God Bless!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Meant to also say..thanks for your Service Sir!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> OK, here is the best I can do. I got tapatalk and I'm trying to figure out how to make pictures bigger. This will have to do. The new Pony in the stable.


That's badass.... Very nice rifle... Congrats on the retirement in May. I'm supposed to retire sometime in May as well, but I doesn't look like it's happening. It maybe something like "getting released from hell and sent to heaven". (I'm hoping for a new career at St. Pete PD)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> That's badass.... Very nice rifle... Congrats on the retirement in May. I'm supposed to retire sometime in May as well, but I doesn't look like it's happening. It maybe something like "getting released from hell and sent to heaven". (I'm hoping for a new career at St. Pete PD)


St. Pete is going to be Heaven to you?
Baltimore must be really bad!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> St. Pete is going to be Heaven to you?
> Baltimore must be really bad!


St Pete's nice. What happened to you there ? Lmao !


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I plan to stay here in Middle Tennessee until I am in my late 60s then I would consider moving to Florida. I like St. Pete. Madeira, Reddington beach areas. May move down to Cape Sanblas.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

6811 said:


> That's badass.... Very nice rifle... Congrats on the retirement in May. I'm supposed to retire sometime in May as well, but I doesn't look like it's happening. It maybe something like "getting released from hell and sent to heaven". (I'm hoping for a new career at St. Pete PD)


Well, more power to you, but Law Enforcement ain't the job it once was. I got yelled at by a "Civil Rights Activist" for an hour last night who obviously knew less about civil rights than I do about carpentry (and man do I suck at carpentry).

I would like to thank all of you for your kind words though. It has been a pleasure serving for lo, these past 26 years but it is time to hang up the gunbelt.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> St Pete's nice. What happened to you there ? Lmao !


Well, I did a ride a long to try out St. Pete PD, just to get a feel for it. I asked the patrolman I was riding with to take me to their meanest ghetto in St. Pete. So, I guess the patrolman wanted to show me that St. Pete has really rough parts. He takes me to a place that resembles Baltimore. Rundown homes, some graffiti on the walls and trash were laying around. So I was thinking to myself, hmmm this sure looks like the ghetto alright. We saw a family fighting amongst each other, yelling, cursing and all. When we got out of the car, the hostilities seized instantly. And we were met with greetings of the day. "Good evening officers, we apologize for the noise we were making, I'm sure you are here because of us. We are going inside now, we don't want to cause trouble and inconvenience."

I could not believe it but, I was there to experience it. I never thought I would ever appreciate the ghetto until I have been in St. Pete ghetto.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Well, more power to you, but Law Enforcement ain't the job it once was. I got yelled at by a "Civil Rights Activist" for an hour last night who obviously knew less about civil rights than I do about carpentry (and man do I suck at carpentry).
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your kind words though. It has been a pleasure serving for lo, these past 26 years but it is time to hang up the gunbelt.


Unfortunately, we are not afforded any retirement benefits in BPD. There is a 20 year retirement, but if you did retire, you will need another job to survive... Go figure..


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> St. Pete is going to be Heaven to you?
> Baltimore must be really bad!


That's what happens when a place is run by Democrats for a very long time. The Dems ruled Baltimore since 1968 and they systemically destroyed it. So if someone ever ask you where hell is located, you tell them it's an hour north of Washington DC or an hour and half South of filtydelphia.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Our City did away with the pension years ago. Anyone who hires on now gets a 3% match in a 401K. Let's see, 3% of our salary, matched means you can retire with a pretty good stipend at 81.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Our City did away with the pension years ago. Anyone who hires on now gets a 3% match in a 401K. Let's see, 3% of our salary, matched means you can retire with a pretty good stipend at 81.


We have pension plan. The problem is good o'le O'Malley, the third guy who ran on the Democrat ticket this year, blew our pension. He stopped putting money in it when he was the mayor. So they are projecting that we may have a few more years, after that the pension fund will be broke.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got a "pension" from the dept. I worked for, for 20 years, part time and FT.

It's not much, but pays the monthly gasoline bill and a few other things.. 

The better part was all the Kevlar that was paid for with Fed. grants came with me, hey, it is registered to me.

The only thing I would have like to have kept was the full auto M4 that went with me everywhere, on and off duty, was always on call as a supervisor. 

Well you got a nice present, something useful, enjoy it, good relatives are hard to find.

It has been 10 years since I retired, found plenty to do that got passed over before, still working at the tasks and working PT.


----------

